# Solved: Help remove downloader.trojan



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

I also have downloader.trojan....I went to the symantec.com site and did everything they told me to do...i have xp so i stopped the system restore..went into safe mode...did norton scan..deleted 20 out of 21 files...1 is left and it wont delete...i deleted my temp. files..then I went to start, my comp, manage, services and appl then services but i didnt find the infected file....i dont know what to do now.....
also..I have that pesty winfix pop up..how do i get rid of that???

here is the log file:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:51:38 PM, on 11/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mhkzicq] C:\WINDOWS\ccbxaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hfygcps] C:\WINDOWS\tgjtlbny.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oaot] C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\ecwr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WNSI] C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnscpsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Instant Access] rundll32.exe p2esocks_1026.dll,InstantAccess
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\Aim\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: eBay - Homepage - {EF79EAC5-3452-4E02-B8BD-BA4C89F1AC7A} - C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\My Documents\Ebay\Ebay.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/P2EClient/EGAUTH_1026_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {07637823-C894-4A52-B3F9-5D777FD8E36A} - http://www.mydailyhoroscope.net/mdh/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {469C7080-8EC8-43A6-AD97-45848113743C} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/nethv32_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/LiveService/LiveService_5_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {683DFF0F-331F-44D2-B69B-46D7BFB58F32} (VacPro.canada_ver3) - http://www.advnt01.com/dialer/canada_ver3.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsts - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vtsts.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

flrman1 said:


> Before we can do anything else, you need to unzip (extract) Hijack This and move it to a permanent folder. It will not function properly when run from the zip folder or the Temp folder.
> 
> You need to create a new folder in My Documents and name it Hijack This. Right click on the HijackThis.zip file and choose "Extract all" and extract it to the Hijack This folder you created. That way it can create and restore backups if needed. HJT will store the backups in the same location that it is run from.
> 
> Rescan with Hijack This and post a new log after you have done that.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi zoezoe2u 

Welcome to TSG! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. In the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread". It get's too confusing trying to address two different people's problem in the same thread and you may get overlooked.

Please continue in this thread.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* *Click here* to download Please download *VundoFix.exe*. 
Save the VundoFix.exe file to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to extract the files. 
This will create a *VundoFix* folder on your desktop. 
After the files are extracted, please reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter. 
Once in safe mode open the *VundoFix* folder and doubleclick on *KillVundo.bat* 
You will first be presented with a warning that should look like this 


> VundoFix V2.13 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....



 At this point press the *Enter* key on your keyboard one time.

 Next you will see: 


> Please Type in the filepath as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll* 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix. 
 Next you will see: 


> Please type in the second filepath as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqstv.** 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.

If you have a script blocker running, you may get a warning about a malicious script. Allow the script to run. It is not malicious.

The fix will run then HijackThis will open, if it does not open automatically please open it manually.

In HiJackThis, please place a check next to the following items and click *FIX CHECKED*:
*O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll

[*]O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll* 

After you have fixed these items, close Hijackthis.

Press enter to exit the program then manually reboot your computer.

Once your machine reboots please continue with the instructions below. 

*Download Cleanup from *Here* 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
Press the *CleanUp!* button to start the program. 
It may ask you to reboot at the end, click NO.

* Come back here and post a new *HiJackThis log* and the *vundofix.txt* file from the vundofix folder into this topic.

*We will have to repeat the Vundofix one more time to get another set of infected files and then we will have to clen a couple of other infections you have there.*


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

after i go into safe mode..the Vundofix exe or the folder doesnt show up in safe mode


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You have to download the tool to an admin account and boot to that account in safe mode.


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:48:55 PM, on 11/9/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mhkzicq] C:\WINDOWS\ccbxaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hfygcps] C:\WINDOWS\tgjtlbny.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oaot] C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\ecwr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WNSI] C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnscpsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Instant Access] rundll32.exe p2esocks_1026.dll,InstantAccess
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [CleanUp!] C:\PROGRA~1\CleanUp!\CleanUp.exe /WindowsRestart
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\Aim\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: eBay - Homepage - {EF79EAC5-3452-4E02-B8BD-BA4C89F1AC7A} - C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\My Documents\Ebay\Ebay.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/P2EClient/EGAUTH_1026_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {07637823-C894-4A52-B3F9-5D777FD8E36A} - http://www.mydailyhoroscope.net/mdh/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {469C7080-8EC8-43A6-AD97-45848113743C} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/nethv32_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/LiveService/LiveService_5_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {683DFF0F-331F-44D2-B69B-46D7BFB58F32} (VacPro.canada_ver3) - http://www.advnt01.com/dialer/canada_ver3.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsts - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vtsts.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listing files contained in the vundofix folder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

killvundo.bat
process.exe
ReadMe.txt
vundo.reg
vundofix.txt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filepaths entered
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll

The second filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqstv.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Log from Process
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Killing PID 136 'smss.exe'

Error, Cannot find a process with an image name of explorer.exe

Killing PID 216 'winlogon.exe'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll Deleted sucessfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqstv.* Deleted sucessfully.

Fixing Registry
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.


Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter. 
Once in safe mode open the *VundoFix* folder and doubleclick on *KillVundo.bat* 
You will first be presented with a warning that should look like this 


> VundoFix V2.13 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....



 At this point press the *Enter* key on your keyboard one time.

 Next you will see: 


> Please Type in the filepath as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll* 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix. 
 Next you will see: 


> Please type in the second filepath as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\ststv.** 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.

If you have a script blocker running, you may get a warning about a malicious script. Allow the script to run. It is not malicious.

The fix will run then HijackThis will open, if it does not open automatically please open it manually.

In HiJackThis, please place a check next to the following items and click *FIX CHECKED*:
*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll

[*]O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)

[*]O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)

[*]O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsts - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vtsts.dll*


After you have fixed these items, close Hijackthis.

Press enter to exit the program then manually reboot your computer.

Once your machine reboots please continue with the instructions below. 

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here* 

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
Save the results from the scan!
Copy the *results of the ActiveScan* and paste them here along with a new *HiJackThis log* and the *vundofix.txt* file from the vundofix folder into this topic.


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Incident Status Location

Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2esocks_1026.dll 
Dialer:dialer.b No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\EGAUTH.dll 
Adware:adware/quicksearch No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\Install.inf 
Adware:adware/sahagent No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\sporder_.dll 
Adware:adware/clickalchemy No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\INF\alchem.inf 
Adware:adware/twain-tech No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\INF\twaintec.inf 
Adware:adware/coupons No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx 
Adware:adware/sidesearch No disinfected C:\PROGRAM FILES\Lycos 
Adware:adware/wintools No disinfected Windows Registry 
Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\Dummy.class-49ff9b87-7471ae5c.class 
Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\archive.jar-5a9fe7dd-165a0f87.zip[Dummy.class] 
Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\archive.jar-7cc39bb-78241f57.zip[Dummy.class] 
Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\Counters.jar-5e541ea8-23af5791.zip[Gummy.class] 
Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\menu.jr-5641fff1-444dde6f.zip[Dummy.class] 
Adware:Adware/NetPals No disinfected C:\OLD DRIVE\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ATPartners.inf 
Adware:Adware/BuddyLinks No disinfected C:\OLD DRIVE\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\ShellInstallerRaptor.ocx 
Spyware:Spyware/BetterInet No disinfected C:\OLD DRIVE\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\valent.inf 
Adware:Adware/IPInsight No disinfected C:\OLD DRIVE\WINDOWS\INF\ALCHEM.INF 
Adware:Adware/Coupons No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx 
Adware:Adware/IPInsight No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\inf\alchem.inf 
Adware:Adware/Twain-Tech No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\inf\twaintec.inf 
Adware:Adware/WebHancer No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\prelimhanse.exe 
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\EGAUTH.dll  
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2esocks_1026.dll 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:35:51 AM, on 11/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mhkzicq] C:\WINDOWS\ccbxaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hfygcps] C:\WINDOWS\tgjtlbny.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oaot] C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\ecwr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WNSI] C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnscpsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Instant Access] rundll32.exe p2esocks_1026.dll,InstantAccess
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/P2EClient/EGAUTH_1026_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {07637823-C894-4A52-B3F9-5D777FD8E36A} - http://www.mydailyhoroscope.net/mdh/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {469C7080-8EC8-43A6-AD97-45848113743C} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/nethv32_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/LiveService/LiveService_5_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {683DFF0F-331F-44D2-B69B-46D7BFB58F32} (VacPro.canada_ver3) - http://www.advnt01.com/dialer/canada_ver3.CAB
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsts - vtsts.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listing files contained in the vundofix folder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

killvundo.bat
process.exe
ReadMe.txt
vundo.reg
vundofix.txt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filepaths entered
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll

The second filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\ststv*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Log from Process
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Killing PID 140 'smss.exe'

Killing PID 732 'explorer.exe'

Killing PID 212 'winlogon.exe'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll Deleted sucessfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ststv* Deleted sucessfully.

Fixing Registry
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

can I get rid of this????
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll",Load


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* *Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsts.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mhkzicq] C:\WINDOWS\ccbxaa.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hfygcps] C:\WINDOWS\tgjtlbny.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll",Load

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oaot] C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\ecwr.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WNSI] C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnscpsv.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Instant Access] rundll32.exe p2esocks_1026.dll,InstantAccess

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Sz Host] winshvc.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Windows Generic Proc] procmsg.exe

O16 - DPF: {0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binari..._1026_EN_XP.cab

O16 - DPF: {07637823-C894-4A52-B3F9-5D777FD8E36A} - http://www.mydailyhoroscope.net/mdh/install.cab

O16 - DPF: {469C7080-8EC8-43A6-AD97-45848113743C} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binari...thv32_EN_XP.cab

O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binari...ice_5_EN_XP.cab

O16 - DPF: {683DFF0F-331F-44D2-B69B-46D7BFB58F32} (VacPro.canada_ver3) - http://www.advnt01.com/dialer/canada_ver3.CAB

O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqr.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsts - vtsts.dll (file missing)*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

*C:\WINDOWS\ccbxaa.exe

C:\WINDOWS\tgjtlbny.exe

C:\WINDOWS\System32\procmsg.exe

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\bridge.dll

C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\ecwr.exe

C:\WINDOWS\System32\wnscpsv.exe

C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshvc.exe*

*Note:* It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Exit the Killbox.

* Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Go *here* and download Ad-Aware SE.

Install the program and launch it.
First in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on *Check for updates now*
Click *Connect* and download the latest reference files.
From main window click *Start* then under *Select a scan Mode* tick *Perform full system scan*.
Next deselect *Search for negligible risk entries*.
Now to scan just click the *Next* button.
When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it.
Right-click the window and choose *select all* from the drop down menu and click *Next*
*Restart your computer*.

* Go *here* and download Microsoft Antispyware Beta. 

Install the program and launch it.
First in the top menu click *File* then *Check for updates* to download the definitons updates. 
After updating look in the right side of the main window under "Run Quick Scan Now" and click *Spyware scan options*. 
Put a tick by *Run a full system scan* and then put a check by all three options below that
Click *Run Scan now*.
When the scan is finished, let it fix anything that it finds 
Have it quarantine the items that have that option rather than delete just in case.
*Restart your computer*.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:12:25 PM, on 11/10/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/sahagent No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\sporder_.dll 
Adware:adware/coupons No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx  
Adware:adware/sidesearch No disinfected C:\PROGRAM FILES\Lycos 
Adware:adware/wintools No disinfected Windows Registry 
Dialer:dialer.b No disinfected HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\P2ECLIENT 
Spyware:spyware/virtumonde No disinfected Windows Registry 
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\5EF19520-FFF4-4914-A5A3-676FAE 
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\F567FCD6-380C-4EAA-B0C7-A5CA1B 
Adware:Adware/Coupons No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx 
Adware:Adware/WebHancer No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\prelimhanse.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

* C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\sporder_.dll

C:\WINDOWS\cpbrkpie.ocx

C:\WINDOWS\prelimhanse.exe*

Exit the Killbox.

* Delete this folder:

C:\PROGRAM FILES\*Lycos*

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Go here and do an online virus scan. Choose "Complete Scan" and select all drives to scan.

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. Click "Print Report". The report will open in your browser. Go to File > Save As and save the file to your desktop. Under "Save as type" click the dropdown menu and choose "Text file (*.txt) and save it as a text file.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the report from the Housecall scan*


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Trend Micro Housecall Virus Scan0 virus cleaned, 1 virus deleted

Results:
We have detected 1 infected file(s) with 1 virus(es) on your 
computer. Only 0 out of 0 infected files are displayed: 
- 0 virus(es) passed, 0 virus(es) no action available
- 0 virus(es) cleaned, 0 virus(es) uncleanable
- 1 virus(es) deleted, 0 virus(es) undeletable
- 0 virus(es) not found, 0 virus(es) unaccessible
Detected FileAssociated Virus NameAction Taken
C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program 
Files\miniclipGameLoader.dllTROJ_AGENT.GCDeletion 
successful

Trojan/Worm Check0 worm/Trojan horse deleted

What we checked:
Malicious activity by a Trojan horse program. Although a 
Trojan seems like a harmless program, it contains malicious 
code and once installed can cause damage to your computer. 
Results:
We have detected 0 Trojan horse program(s) and worm(s) on your 
computer. Only 0 out of 0 Trojan horse programs and worms are 
displayed: - 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) passed, 0 
worm(s)/Trojan(s) no action available
- 0 Worm(s)/Trojan(s) deleted, 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) 
undeletable
Trojan/Worm NameTrojan/Worm TypeAction Taken

Spyware Check0 spyware program removed

What we checked:
Whether personal information was tracked and reported by 
spyware. Spyware is often installed secretly with legitimate 
programs downloaded from the Internet. 
Results:
We have detected 12 spyware(s) on your computer. Only 0 out of 
0 spywares are displayed: - 12 spyware(s) passed, 0 
spyware(s) no action available
- 0 spyware(s) removed, 0 spyware(s) unremovable
Spyware NameSpyware TypeAction Taken
COOKIE_45CookiePass
COOKIE_169CookiePass
COOKIE_442CookiePass
 COOKIE_1020CookiePass
COOKIE_1543CookiePass
COOKIE_1638CookiePass
COOKIE_2060CookiePass
COOKIE_2136CookiePass
COOKIE_2250CookiePass
COOKIE_2281CookiePass
COOKIE_3182CookiePass
COOKIE_3235CookiePass

Microsoft Vulnerability CheckNo vulnerability detected

What we checked:
Microsoft known security vulnerabilities. These are issues 
Microsoft has identified and released Critical Updates to fix.

Results:
We have detected 0 vulnerability/vulnerabilities on your 
computer. Only 0 out of 0 vulnerabilities are displayed.
Risk LevelIssueHow to Fix

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:27:38 AM, on 11/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

How is everything now?


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

The computer works like a charm.......I want to thank you for all your help.....you got rid of all the "junky" stuff that I had on it as wellas the trojan.....next I have a laptop and I want to make sure everything looks okay and not alot of junk on it.....ill post maybe later on tonight a report for you to have a look....
Thanks again for everything!!!!


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

anything wrong???

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:16:30 AM, on 12/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sympatico.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZBzeb032YYCA
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-2/FunBuddyIconsFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.8-2.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This is further instruction for the computer we were already working on:

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

*Check this out* for info on how to tighten your security settings and some good free tools to help prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This is for the laptop:

* Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall MyWebSearch if it is there.

*Download Cleanup from *Here* 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
 *DO NOT RUN IT YET*

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusear...?p=ZBzeb032YYCA

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...up1.0.0.8-2.cab*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:15:34 PM, on 12/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

Incident Status Location

Virus:Exploit/ByteVerify Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\archive.jar-36ade823-420b46f8.zip[Dummy.class]


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Are you having problems with the laptop?


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

its just a bit slow but it looks good...i just wanted to make sure it all looked clean with no junk on it...now if ur in the mood i have another project for you....i have another older computer..ill send you a hijack log next (if ur in the mood  )


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:24:39 PM, on 12/11/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\IWP\NPFMNTOR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LINKSYS\WMP11 CONFIG UTILITY\WMP11CFG.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SNDSRVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.ca/0SEENCA/SAOS01
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmodem] WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPFMonitor] c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: Wireless PCI Card Configuration Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\Linksys\WMP11 Config Utility\WMP11Cfg.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZB
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {42F2D240-B23C-11D6-8C73-70A05DC10000} - http://63.217.31.12/dial5/058735ca.exe
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall-beta.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

It's clean! :up:


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

So this comp is clean..thanks I guess its slow because itsold...


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

ogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:02:06 PM, on 17/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sid & Marie Doduck\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qca8l.hpwis.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ca8l.hpwis.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ca8l.hpwis.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Download Cleanup from *Here* 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
 *DO NOT RUN IT YET*

* *Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Update] wserv32.exe*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste the following line then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes.

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\wserv32.exe*

*Note:* It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

Exit the Killbox.

* Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:01:31 PM, on 18/11/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Sid & Marie Doduck\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qca8l.hpwis.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ca8l.hpwis.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ca8l.hpwis.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - WIDCOMM, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe

nothing found on the active scan


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Now turn off System Restore: 

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

this is a hijack log from one of the computers we already fixed. Winfix keeps coming up again all of a sudden...
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:35:57 AM, on 11/18/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {CE70731D-F28D-4D81-9D61-C8EE60378401} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [MicrosoftAntiSpywareCleaner] C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcASCleaner.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

** Before you proceed with the removal directions below you need to turn off MS Anti-Spyware's realtime protection as it will interfere with the changes we are trying to make.


Open MS Anti-Spyware and click on Options > Settings. 
Click on "Realtime Protection" in the left pane.
Remove the check by these:
Enable the Microsoft Security Agents on startup (recommended)
Enable real-time spyware threat protection (recommended)

Click "Save"
Now right click the MS Anti-spyware icon in your system tray and choose "Shutdown Microsoft Anti-Spyware"
*Leave it disabled* until we are finished here.

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* *Click here* to download Please download *VundoFix.exe*. 
Save the VundoFix.exe file to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to extract the files. 
This will create a *VundoFix* folder on your desktop. 
After the files are extracted, please reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter. 
Once in safe mode open the *VundoFix* folder and doubleclick on *KillVundo.bat* 
You will first be presented with a warning that should look like this 


> VundoFix V2.13 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....



 At this point press the *Enter* key on your keyboard one time.

 Next you will see: 


> Please Type in the filepath as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll* 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix. 
 Next you will see: 


> Please type in the second filepath as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:



At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):
*C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmllm.** 

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.

If you have a script blocker running, you may get a warning about a malicious script. Allow the script to run. It is not malicious.

The fix will run then HijackThis will open, if it does not open automatically please open it manually.

In HiJackThis, please place a check next to the following items and click *FIX CHECKED*:
*O2 - BHO: MSEvents Object - {CE70731D-F28D-4D81-9D61-C8EE60378401} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll

[*]O20 - Winlogon Notify: mllmk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll* 

After you have fixed these items, close Hijackthis.

Press enter to exit the program then manually reboot your computer.

Once your machine reboots please continue with the instructions below. 

*Download Cleanup from *Here* 

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu). 
Click the *Options...* button on the right. 
Move the arrow down to "*Custom CleanUp!*" 
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins 
Delete Cookies 
Cleanup! All Users 
Click *OK* 
Press the *CleanUp!* button to start the program. 
It may ask you to reboot at the end, click NO.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here* 

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
Save the results from the scan!
Copy the *results of the ActiveScan* and paste them here along with a new *HiJackThis log* and the *vundofix.txt* file from the vundofix folder into this topic.


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Incident Status Location 

Adware:adware/sidesearch No disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Lycos 
Adware:adware/wintools No disinfected Windows Registry 
Dialer:dialer.b No disinfected HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\P2ECLIENT 
Adware:adware/coupons No disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:Adware/Coupons No disinfected C:\!KillBox\cpbrkpie.ocx 
Adware:Adware/WebHancer No disinfected C:\!KillBox\prelimhanse.exe  
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\5EF19520-FFF4-4914-A5A3-676FAE 
Dialerialer.B No disinfected C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\F567FCD6-380C-4EAA-B0C7-A5CA1B 
Possible Virus. No disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssttq.dll 
VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Listing files contained in the vundofix folder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

killvundo.bat
process.exe
ReadMe.txt
vundo.reg
vundofix.txt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Filepaths entered
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll 

The second filepath entered was C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmllm.* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Log from Process
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Killing PID 140 'smss.exe'

Killing PID 744 'explorer.exe'


Killing PID 212 'winlogon.exe'
Killing PID 212 'winlogon.exe'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\system32\mllmk.dll Deleted sucessfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmllm.* Deleted sucessfully.

Fixing Registry
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:08:28 PM, on 11/18/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste the following line then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes.

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssttq.dll*

Exit the Killbox.

* Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run Kaspersky online virus scan *here*.

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. 
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from Kaspersky scan*


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

OOPS! I left this out.

Delete the C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\*Lycos* folder in safe mode too.


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ON-LINE SCANNER REPORT
Friday, November 18, 2005 20:08:20
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky On-line Scanner version: 5.0.67.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 19/11/2005
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 150872
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 38646
Number of viruses found: 8
Number of infected objects: 32
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 2528 sec

Infected Object Name - Virus Name
C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\BlackBox.class-1b9a765e-1290e822.class	Infected: Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Spywad.b
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\2AB714B0-0C4C-4C6E-A018-108225\44568B9E-0643-468F-98DE-B8C90F/WISE0007.BIN	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.ah
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\2AB714B0-0C4C-4C6E-A018-108225\44568B9E-0643-468F-98DE-B8C90F	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.ah
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\5EF19520-FFF4-4914-A5A3-676FAE	Infected: Trojan.Win32.P2E.al
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\Quarantine\730A71B0-E79E-4A1D-AB42-7AA5B8\F567FCD6-380C-4EAA-B0C7-A5CA1B	Infected: Trojan.Win32.P2E.al
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\09083ADA.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\0BF73494.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\18E137BD.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\21E12CE7.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\21E556E3.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\2283209B.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\236A22D6.zip/BlackBox.class	Infected: Exploit.Java.ByteVerify
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\236A22D6.zip/VerifierBug.class	Infected: Exploit.Java.ByteVerify
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\236A22D6.zip/Beyond.class	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.aa
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\236A22D6.zip	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Java.OpenConnection.aa
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\248B10F5.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\27F202A9.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\2DCF2EDC.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\301F6FC4.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\354770DA.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\3A5C4E41.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\468542D2.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\4BAF3ECE.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\4C423EA2.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\57546E39.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\58E3697A.tmp/data.rtf .scr	Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.NetSky.q
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\58E3697A.tmp	Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.NetSky.q
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\60BD2B83.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\67721AAD.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\684B7E9A.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\73CF0759.exe	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ts
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Quarantine\7E255A05.dll	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.yf

Scan process completed.
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:09:52 PM, on 11/18/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bernice\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = dynhost.inetcam.com;register.inetcam.com;;localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: RaptisoftGameLoader - http://www.miniclip.com/hamsterball/raptisoftgameloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} - http://www.nick.com/common/groove/gx/GrooveAX27.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1441/ftp.coupons.com/v3123/cpbrkpie.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://sympatico.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_3us.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/dim2/default/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E5D419D6-A846-4514-9FAD-97E826C84822} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

How is everything now?


----------



## zoezoe2u (Nov 10, 2005)

why does the winfix keep coming?? do you know where we get it from?
as far as the laptop from frevious post I am getting to it today to make sure its running smooth...
Thanks again!!!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Your security is just not up to snuff and you are using Limewire. P2P apps are one of the biggest sources of malware. You have a major security hole there by using it. Do yourself a favor and stop using Limewire or any other p2p apps.

*Check this out* for info on how to tighten your security settings and some good free tools to help prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

